# 99 Cent Only Stores -- Halloween 2012



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't see a thread started yet for this year for this store, and we were in there today and they had a few items worth mentioning for possible haunt building materials.

Pool noodles are in stock, in their luau area they had wall covers (think Scene Setter-like material) that looked like bamboo panels 42 inches by 50 inches in a brown color, plastic seashell bra--for your modest fiji mermaid, grass skirts etc. I was looking for netting but didn't notice any.

Someone had posted that Hobby Lobby had 1 ft sq artificial grass panels that locked together that might be nice for a breathing grave. 99 Cent Only has clover squares in their garden area that I spotted. Not sure if they had or will get in grass but thought it was worth bringing up.

I only did a quick pass through the store and that's all I can remember at the moment. Anyone been in the store recently and have anything else to add?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

A week or so ago, I bought some fairy wings - child-size - and some black knee high stockings. Switched out the material to make black fairy wings for my 3-ft skeleton to wear.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

99-Cent store striped knee socks for crashed witch project I am working on.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a photo of the bamboo wall panel that I mentioned above. BTW 99 CENT ONLY STORE also has the same black plastic edging fence (with arch and spike) that BIG LOTS is carrying this year. Like those pink and black striped witch's legs BTW.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Wings on skelly*

And now you have no idea where your 3 ft skeleton is he is , because he seems to have flown the coop!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

One year Dollar General had a metal Maltese cross for a dollar. I left it on the cardboard it came stapled to , then mounted the entire thing in my tomb on the wall (covering the slide out body basket) Of course the white cardboard said "Dollar General" on it, which made it more classy!
"No expense was spared as we honored and remembered your deceased.."


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK not quite Halloween mdse yet, my store seems to stock late IMO, but I decided to chance stopping in today and here's what I found:

1) 75 Watt Black light bulbs (lamp style)
2) A 17 x 34 inch Pirates' Skull Flag on a pole with hanging string (kind of like a vertical banner). Under the Skull are crossed swords. Nice look.
3) Pirates hook
4) Black sword and mask set. This is the type of sword that's a femcing foil with the cupped hand guard protection, so more the swashbuckle type of weapon. I'll probably paint the blade end with silver paint. The mask it comes with is a Zoro type mask. I can see two skeletons challenging each other to a duel.
5) Pool Noodles still in store.

Here's the Pirate Flag and Fencing set, en garde!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> And now you have no idea where your 3 ft skeleton is he is , because he seems to have flown the coop!


Haha. Just saw your comment!

Actually, I don't know where a lot of my things are, now that they are packed in boxes....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, got motivated by a fellow member to check out the 99 CENT ONLY STORE in my area. They usually set out late and having been in there a few weeks ago and not seeing halloween specific items held off going back. Well as I drove up I saw the "Halloween Headquarters" signage outside and knew this was going to be a worthwhile trip. I think the 99 CENT ONLY STORES get some of the best stuff in. Very nice quality too, the creepy snakes and such are detailed on the backside for example, the door knockers are made of a really heavy plastic not the flimsy stuff I was finding at DOLLAR TREE. 99 CENT'S spider basket was a nice thick plastic webbing, not cheesy looking either. Anyway, for all my BOO PEEPS out there, here are 38 photos to tempt you. Best of all, you guys all know the price!

And check my album photo descriptions for further info when available. I'll be posting in groups of 5, so give me a chance to transfer them from the album to this thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PHOTO SET 2.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PHOTO SET 3.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PHOTO SET 4.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PHOTO SET 5.

Absolutely love their tabletop centerpieces, several versions but this first one is my favorite.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PHOTO SET 6.

I liked this Crashed Witch version. First of all it's double sided. Plus I love displaying it using a broom stuck in a flag pole and attaching the witch to the broom like in the package photo.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PHOTO SET 7.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

PHOTO SET 8.





























Safety items to keep the kids safe, flashers and reflective armbands.










I need some of these to organize all my halloween string lighting.










And these are bug collecting jars. The top and bottom comes off and the clear flip lid does too. Some how I am going to use this in a haunted plumbing system with either vermin or fog coming out of the pipes.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

From the pictures, they have the same items that Dollar Tree has, but also _many_ others. Some are pretty interesting. Thanks for the pics, GoS, even if they won't do me any good


----------



## 1_ucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish there was a 99 cents only store near me


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like I'll be heading to the 99 Cent Store soon...there's a store just a couple of blocks from my house. I love that black cat hanging decoration! Thanks so much for posting the photos GOS and allowing me to "window" shop from the comfort of my home!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see that they are starting to be more like DT online and offering mdse including halloween by the case for pick up at a store. You guys can see more of what they have that I didn't take pictures of by going to their halloween section. Maybe they will get to the point of shipping to individuals like DT has progressed towards.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow interested in 
Skull Beakers
Skull Bloody Cups
Window Cling Sheets
Skeleton Torsos
Gray Hair Skulls
Test Tube Putty
Hand, Finger, Heart, and Brain Butcher Packs
Tombstones
Zombie & Vampire Heads
Tombstones
Crows

Could Easily spend $35 or more


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I going to mine very soon too! I'm loving the new butcher items. The store always has a great selection, but mine tends to run out of the good things once October rolls around. The medium skeleton torsos back this year is great.... they're pretty handy to make into spider victims.

Thanks for posting all the pictures, GoS!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

You can't beat that stuff for a buck! I bought some skulls and hands the other day. Couple of witch's brew bottles too. Awesome selection for budget-minded folks (like we all are!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's like shopping at Dollar Tree. Spend a bunch of time picking things out. Realize how many items are now in the cart. OMG! You either bite the bullet or figure out what you can live without and then restock. I think I ended up with $32 today. Decided I was going to limit myself to cash on hand and decided I wanted to have lunch money after I left the store. Some fun stuff for prop building.

BTW regarding my earlier comment on the quality of their items, even the Jason masks were made of a thick plastic.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll be haunting around this year at these stores. Especially for those torso's! I've got money this year with my job at Five Guys.


----------

